# Problem with Drying - It's F'in COLD Here!



## loljersey (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey:

Outdoor grower (12" pot, single plant), had to harvest a little early due to the really bad weather (wet and cold) once mid November hit. At this point, I cut my plant down, and the buds are hanging in the garage (I'm not allowed to bring them in, they stink too much!).

Problem is: It's been cold lately - roughly between 36*F (morning) and 53* F (afternoon/midday). And it's been raining on and off - not sure if that's good or bad for my garage-hung buddies. I read that I'd want temperatues around 70*F? Damn, if that's true I'm way off...... They've been hanging for 8 days now. I checked yesterday, and they still feel heavy and kinda wet. I haven't checked any of the stems.

I'm ready for the curing stage with my mason jars, but I have to get there first....

Thoughts?


----------



## Meetwad (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe a space heater or one of those ceramic heaters they sell at the big box stores could help.Cost 40-80 but it might save yer harvest!


----------



## Supgee3 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sounds like you are creating a perfect environment for mold to thrive on. Find a way to increase the temperature man, because if the buds have been hanging for EIGHT days and are still wet.... I'm surprised that shit isn't moldy.... or maybe it is...


----------



## bunnyface (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey,,
70F is abity high for drying, should ideally be between 50-60 degree F, thats from my grow bible and thats the temps I aim for. (i use a drying box in my study) 
Humidty is the main thing for drying,, that should be as low as possible. 0% ideally,
maybe a portable humidor is what you need..
Light should be kept to a minimum as this also degrades thc. along with handling or in a baggie.
On the heat front its better for ganja to dry slowy in a cool but DRY enviroment,, ,away from hot surfaces or heat vents.... 
Also how dry you let it get is up to you. I dry in a cardboard box, with string thread across the top,AND I start the 'cure' after roughly 5 days, when the stems still have some bend in them but are kinda dry. 

Hope that helps..


----------



## mafia (Nov 23, 2010)

i dont think 0% humidity would be very good. The buds would dry too fast.


----------



## Dicky (Nov 23, 2010)

this is what i used to do in upstate ny for indoor winter grows. i too had to use my garage and the weather there sucked..wet and cold all winter. i would take a newspaper and double wrap the whole plant up in it with a string hanging out to hang it upside down. i used scissors to cut a few holes in the newspaper wrapped plant, looked like an upside down V. hang it for 2 weeks before the cure. my $.02 peace


----------



## Caloran (Nov 23, 2010)

Im in the same boat. Drying my stuff in a shed outside. Im using a small space heater (extension cord running to it .. through the snow ... very ghetto) with the heater on its staying between 45-60f. Seems to be working okay. I did notice today however that after just 3 days out there the buds already feel ready to cure (very crispy) yet the stems are nowhere close to snapping. Having a hard time deciding wether to leave them out there or jar / screen them now. Im kind of fortunate that its stayed below freezing so Im not really worried about moisture so much. I would be carefull like others said though if your getting rain. Going to be very moist in there and if they are still fairly wet after 8 days make sure you examine very closely for mold.


----------



## marcu5 (Nov 23, 2010)

personally opinion, i harvested a few plants in different environments. i put 1 in a room with constant air flow, around 75 degrees, etc. the other plant was placed in a colder room aroun 60 degrees with lesser air flow. i noticed that the bud that dried longer in the colder environment almost tightened up, it became way denser than the other bud.


----------

